# Attaching seat cushion



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

What do you mean by rear? Like a stern bench seat or a back rest?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine are bolted to the live well lids


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Vinyl track screwed to the rear bulkhead and vinyl reciever sewn to the cushions. 
I'm doing tracks with snaps on my console back rest and cooler seat top.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Vinyl track screwed to the rear bulkhead and vinyl reciever sewn to the cushions.
> I'm doing tracks with snaps on my console back rest and cooler seat top.


Can you post a picture of this? I'm interested in doing something like this instead of using Velcro to the deck.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Str8-Six said:


> Can you post a picture of this? I'm interested in doing something like this instead of using Velcro to the deck.


These are original 2001 seats and tracks too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This on the console back rest and cooler seat too. Easy on and off and secure.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 11490
> View attachment 11491
> View attachment 11492
> 
> These are original 2001 seats and tracks too.


Sweet! Thanks for the quick response. Will most likely do this.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

If you were going to do Velcro all along I wouldn't have wasted my time and energy sewing snap tabs, which by the way work just as well as tracking with keterwelt.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Atomic said:


> If you were going to do Velcro all along I wouldn't have wasted my time and energy sewing snap tabs, which by the way work just as well as tracking with keterwelt.


That was my fault for not explaining well and I'm sorry. I got my cushions and absolutely love them. Can't wait to take them out on the water. I actually just ended up doing Velcro which worked well. Thanks again and my apologies for the snaps! Will post pics.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

It's all good, I suppose it was practice after all lol. Glad you like them they're not perfect but will give ya a place to sit!


----------

